# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  chroom

## lisi31

waar kan ik chroompillen kopen en hoe duur is dat?  :Confused:

----------


## DokterFlip

Pas op met chroom!

Chroom bestaat in (minimaal) twee soorten. De ene soort kan geen kwaad en is (in zeer geringe hoeveelheden) nodig voor het functioneren van enkele enzymen. De andere soort is zwaar giftig.

De nuttige soort krijg je normaal gesproken voldoende binnen via je voeding. Aanvullen is alleen nodig op medische indicatie. Bijvoorbeeld bij een ziekte, een erfelijke afwijking, of als compensatie voor eventuele nadelige effecten van een zware medische behandeling.

Helaas zijn er veel supplementen waar een mengsel van de nuttige en de giftige soort chroom in zit. Oppassen dus!

----------

